# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Can't get past Sleep Paralysis- Need suggestions

## brianszy

For me it is easy to enter SP but I have never been able to go past that.  

Last night I must have been in sleep paralysis for about an hour and a half but could never enter into a dream.  I am just very aware that I am in SP and feel like im just lying there waiting to slip into a dream.  I also dont really notice any imagery.  I try imagining dream scenes like being in a field and thinking about sensory experiences there but no use.  I try counting breaths and visualizing the numbers change but that doesnt do anything.  I try imagining myself sinking in my bed or floating out of it but that never goes anywhere either. 

Eventually the discomfort of SP becomes too strong and I give up. My legs started to actually hurt from it making it even harder not to think about it.

anybody have any suggestions on how to slip into the dream state after SP?
thanks for the help

----------


## Peel

I have this same problem... It sucks doesn't it?

You seem to be better disciplined than me though  :tongue2: . Most I've lasted was 40 minutes or so before giving up due to tiredness and discomfort.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

I have had many problems in the past getting into sleep paralysis, but this morning i was able to enter sleep paralysis, but i could not enter a lucid dream, so what i am saying is i also have the same problem

----------


## alphabet55

I have this same problem.  But I was thinking that it may be that I'm not waking myself up during an REM period.  If that's the case, then getting into SP would not display any HI because your body would not be trying to dream, right?

Anyone else had any success with changing when their alarm goes off or anything?

----------


## DreamVortex

I'm having the same problem when I try Clairity's WILD Technique...An answer would be much appreciated  :smiley:

----------


## DreamVortex

Bump

Five of us need just one answer...Anyone know what's wrong here?

----------


## DreamVortex

My final Bump... ::?:

----------


## Requiem

I was in SP the other night.  I felt these waves of vibrations and heard voices but saw nothing.  Nothing was happening (meaning, I wasn't entering a dream) so I decided to give up.  I tried to sit up in real life but sat up into a dream.

My advice to you, you need to take that leap and just sit up or jump into the dream you are trying to visualize.  If you experience vibrations, jump in when they are most intense.

Hope that helps.

alphabet55, I did not experience any HI.

----------


## DreamVortex

> I was in SP the other night.  I felt these waves of vibrations and heard voices but saw nothing.  Nothing was happening so I decided to give up.  I tried to sit up and real life but sat up into a dream.
> 
> My advice to you, you need to take that leap and just sit up or jump into the dream you are trying to visualize.  If you experience vibrations, jump in when they are the most intense.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> alphabet55, I did not experience any HI.



I never experience vibrations or sounds/voices =/
Additionally, whenever I sit up I always end up losing SP as I'm not asleep =/

----------


## Requiem

> I never experience vibrations or sounds/voices =/
> Additionally, whenever I sit up I always end up losing SP as I'm not asleep =/



Sensations of hearing noises or smells, audio and visual hallucinations, feelings of levitation, inability to move the body, heavy pressure on the chest, and more all all widely accepted symptoms of sleep paralysis.  Although, you might not experience any of them except for the inability to move.

----------


## DpsBob

When are you guys attempting your WILDs?

After or before sleep?

----------


## DreamVortex

I've tried both  ::?:

----------


## brianszy

after about 5 or 5.5 hours or so.  

one time i felt the vibrations but never went past that.  i think i got too excited that i was actually gonna do it.

Do you think it is problematic to try and visualize the dream you want to have.  is it better to start with something simpler?
Like ive tried visualizing that somebody else is laying in bed with me bc i imagined that would be easy to slip into but it hasnt worked.

----------


## alphabet55

> I was in SP the other night.  I felt these waves of vibrations and heard voices but saw nothing.  Nothing was happening (meaning, I wasn't entering a dream) so I decided to give up.  I tried to sit up in real life but sat up into a dream.
> 
> My advice to you, you need to take that leap and just sit up or jump into the dream you are trying to visualize.  If you experience vibrations, jump in when they are most intense.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> alphabet55, I did not experience any HI.



I see.  So maybe I'm just one of those people who don't see HI, hear noises, feel vibrations, etc. (My body does get really heavy, though.)  The next time I get into SP, I'll try to sit up or roll out of bed.

----------


## Requiem

Always do a reality check upon waking from sleep paralysis.  False awakenings are common.

----------


## DreamOnFL

I have the same problem as most of you guys in here. I often experience SP, but it soon passes and I end up laying there for a good long while. 

I wonder if the next time I am in SP, I should try and move, to see if I can move or not. I have tried it before, but I think I tried it during a non SP period. That was when I did not grasp the full concept of SP. 

i am just afraid that once I feel SP, and I try to move, I will fail and end up dissapointed all night long.

----------


## alphabet55

> i am just afraid that once I feel SP, and I try to move, I will fail and end up dissapointed all night long.



That's how I feel, but I figure that trying and failing would be better than just lying there for a half hour or more and giving up.

----------


## DreamOnFL

> That's how I feel, but I figure that trying and failing would be better than just lying there for a half hour or more and giving up.



Thats the same thing here. Except, when I am in the moment, I feel like I will loose a million bucks if I try to move and end up failing. 

Its hard to explain. Even though failure means only having to wait for next time to try again, when you are in the moment, its hard to accept failure. 

Actually, one time I moved and failed, so I through my sleep mask across the room. Then I laid down and went to sleep!  ::D: 

One of these nights I will get a WILD. I have achieved many DILD, which is what keeps me trying to WILD. 

One Day???

----------


## J.D.

Here's what I do, hopefully this helps.  
Wake up after a few hours of sleep- set an alarm and use the opportunity to go to the toilet, maybe get a glass of milk.  I try not to stay up for more than 10 minutes, or I'm too alert to get back to sleep easily.  That's just me though, you might be different.  Lie in the position you normally sleep in, and try to get as comfortable as possible.  I find it easier if I am actually tired/sleepy when I get back in the bed, otherwise it gets uncomfortable as hell. 

To keep my mind awake, I like to count breaths.  If I lose count, which happens often when my mind wanders, I start over.  After a while you get really relaxed.  If you're uncomfortable, turn over.  (sometimes that's all it takes, and you're dreaming in no time) 

*This is the crucial bit*
You should get to the stage where your powers of imagination get noticeably better.  Some of the things that drift through your mind might momentarily trick your senses, and your arm or leg might give a jerk to try and interact with what's in your head.  That's how you know you're close.  Try not to think about your body.  At least your real body anyway.  When you think you're ready, imagine touching something with your imaginary hands.  If you're in the right place mentally, this should totally fool your senses, and you will actually "feel" it for real.  You have to pay attention to how it feels though.  If you've got it just right, a dream will form up around this feeling, as your brain completely lets go of your body and invents its own.

This extract from my journal illustrates it pretty well.  Although it was a "_dream-exit_-induced LD", so I was already at the stage the last paragraph describes.  I use the same method for a standard WILD.





> 29.10.2009First WILD! (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I had just awoken from my previous dream but I knew I could probably give it another go.  I couldn't feel any part of my body, but I had it in my head that feeling things is good to strengthen lucidity.   It felt like three of my fingers were touching an electronic button each.  I started pressing the buttons rhythmically, like I was drumming my fingers, and after about 20 seconds, the buttons fell off and dropped into my duvet.  This took me straight into a lucid dream. 
> I was in the same house as before, except this time I wasn't wearing anything...



Lemme know if this helps.

----------


## DreamOnFL

^ Thanks for the advice. You know, I do not sleep on my back, but that is the position in which I try to WILD in. That would be funny if that was the problem. 

I will try WILDing on my side once I wake up in 5 or so hours. I have never thought of starting over counting when my mind wonders, but I will try that also. 

Thanks for the advice, I guess we will see what happens tonight, or technically tommorrow morning.

----------


## Lahzo

That's interesting. I never really understood what people meant when they would say try to sit up. Whenever I do I'm never in a dream. =( I will have to try sleeping in my normal position too. XD

----------


## postal dude

> Always do a reality check upon waking from sleep paralysis.  False awakenings are common.



This is a very good tip. Out of all the times i have managed SP, only once have i managed lucidity (last night) 

Normally this happens by a false awakening thats actually a dream, you think your awake so you just try to sleep again... and then its gone.

If you are self aware and you know you've been in SP, jus give it a shot.

----------


## Serenity

> ^ Thanks for the advice. You know, I do not sleep on my back, but that is the position in which I try to WILD in. That would be funny if that was the problem.



This!

I don't normally fall asleep on my back either, and yet I've been trying to WILD that way... hrm.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

I really hope we get some solid solution for this problem! Interestingly enough, for me, when I was terrified of WILDing due to its side effects I would succeed every time without working at it much, even though I was really tensed and definitely not calm. But now that I'm not afraid of it at all, and I'm totally calm, I can't get past SP!

*About the last few posts*...maybe for some people sleeping in their normal position helps, but I've read several conflicting statements to this effect. One of the WILD tutorials mentions very specifically NOT to sleep in your normal position, whereas another says to make sure to be in whatever position you normally fall asleep in, as that will be most comfortable. For me, my successful WILDs took place on my back, which I don't normally sleep on, but my guess is that, with practice, it won't matter what position you're in. One may come more naturally than another, but I doubt your position will completely hinder your progress with a WILD.

----------


## Vidule

When you say they start to hurt, do you mean they get hot and maybe burn a little bit? Cause that happens to me for my feet, hands, and arms, too, and I'm not sure it's abnormal or anything. They'll go numb after that, and I'll hardly be able to feel anything.

You could try rolling over, that worked for me tonight. I was on my right side for a while, numb, then I went to my left, still sort of numb, and after a few minutes I was in an LD. I sort of imagined myself going into a dream that took place in the room in which I was sleeping, if that makes any sense.





> Some of the things that drift through your mind might momentarily trick your senses, and your arm or leg might give a jerk to try and interact with what's in your head. That's how you know you're close.



Yeah, that happened to me last night. Can't remember if it was my arm or leg that jerked, though.

----------


## Puffin

If you're getting voices/other noises, or vibrations, they will escalate until they suddenly disappear. To do this, you have to keep relaxing, deeper and deeper. When the sensations cease, roll out or do whatever exit technique you're good at. The vibrations mean that you are still in tune with your physical body. Don't jump out when the sounds and vibrations are strong!

----------

